# Bitburger 5l Keg



## Wisey (1/8/09)

Just cracked a Bitburger 5L keg from Woolies for $25 bux. I like the flavour, very different to our local stuff - the hops are very interesting too. Anyone else like this or is this the XXXX of Germany?


----------



## Zwickel (1/8/09)

Wisey said:


> Just cracked a Bitburger 5L keg from Woolies for $25 bux. I like the flavour, very different to our local stuff - the hops are very interesting too. Anyone else like this or is this the XXXX of Germany?


Prost Wisey, Bitburger is one of the best German beers you can get. Bitburger has a high reputation over here, thats really a premium beer and also my personal favorite brand.

Cheers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## iScarlet (1/8/09)

Wisey said:


> Just cracked a Bitburger 5L keg from Woolies for $25 bux. I like the flavour, very different to our local stuff - the hops are very interesting too. Anyone else like this or is this the XXXX of Germany?




Heh, in my pre-brew days this used to be the keg of choice for a barbeque if we were strapped for cash. I can't really remember the taste, but none of us were repulsed, quite the opposite... or maybe it was the novelty of the keg 

Between three of us I think we managed to polish off two in the afternoon.


----------



## Pumpy (1/8/09)

I am a bit of a Bitburger fan too going to Austria soon,

I wonder if they have it there ?

Pumpy


----------



## neonmeate (1/8/09)

bitburger's the best of the minikegs you can get i think. not a bad beer at all, nice and dry and fairly hoppy. i've knocked back a fair bit in my time. sorry didnt mean to make a bad pun. 
for dry, bitter german pilses i prefer jever, wernesgruner when you can find them, or weltenburger. trumer is ok too. also christoffel blond, although that is dutch. that stuff has the most incredibly fresh hop aroma. got some recently at platinum cellars that was very fresh.


----------



## manticle (1/8/09)

I bought one of those from my local supermarket some time ago (bitburger dark). The beer itself was lovely although I had trouble getting it all out of the keg.

If that's their xxxx then their xxxx is damn good.


----------



## Wisey (1/8/09)

Im enjoying it that much I've had to retype this sentence 6 times.


----------



## Zwickel (1/8/09)

Pumpy said:


> I am a bit of a Bitburger fan too going to Austria soon,
> 
> I wonder if they have it there ?
> 
> Pumpy


Pumpy, Im not sure you can get Bitburger in Austria, but I think you can. Anyway you can get good beer stuff everywhere in Europe. Id prefer to try out the local brewed beers at places where youre just staying.
That makes much more fun than drinking beers that you may get everywhere.

btw. Im also a Jever fan  

Prost :beer:


----------



## /// (1/8/09)

As a side thread - what do folks think of those 5l kegs. Would you buy a craft beer in them?

Sorry for the hijack ...

Scotty


----------



## neonmeate (1/8/09)

Zwickel said:


> btw. Im also a Jever fan



Jever is the best! 
Prost prost prost prost prost Kamerad
wir wollen einen Heben


----------



## Pollux (1/8/09)

I might have to grab me one of these next week while away on the Gold Coast.....

I've polished off a 5L of Konig Pilsner by myself in an afternoon/night. Only took 10 hours, and not a hint of a hangover the next day....


----------



## MCT (1/8/09)

/// said:


> As a side thread - what do folks think of those 5l kegs. Would you buy a craft beer in them?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack ...
> 
> Scotty




I reckon it's a top idea Scotty.


----------



## BEC26 (1/8/09)

A couple of weeks ago, our local BWS had then for $10 for 5l as they were close to end date. I checked the date 3 months to go!

Bought one to see how it went. tasted ok, but best if you have mates over for a night of footy, or if you plan on drinking 5l in one night.

It's a gravity fed keg and as such its like a 5l schooner. It loses it's sparkle the next day.

Cheers


----------



## rackemup (1/8/09)

''I've polished off a 5L of Konig Pilsner by myself in an afternoon/night. Only took 10 hours, and not a hint of a hangover the next day....''
[/quote]


Congratulations - your a pisshead. :lol:


----------



## Doogiechap (1/8/09)

/// said:


> As a side thread - what do folks think of those 5l kegs. Would you buy a craft beer in them?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack ...
> 
> Scotty



Probably for a once off novelty thing to share with a mate but not on an ongoing basis. I imagine it would be a challenge getting good distribution for that sort of thing ?


----------



## glaab (2/8/09)

Rack said:


> pfbbbbt, 10 hours?, maybe it evapourated :unsure:


----------



## bum (2/8/09)

glaab said:


> pfbbbbt, 10 hours?, maybe it evapourated :unsure:



SNAP!


----------



## RdeVjun (2/8/09)

A couple of years ago after a course of chemo, I got the green light to take a drink again and with the past experience of complete disappointment with megas in the forefront of my mind, I went to the largest bottle-o here in town a few times on a mission and lined up a heap of samples, a few local micros but mostly imported beers. Bitburger was one that stood out, and I drank it for a while and I'd probably still be drinking it if I didn't home brew now, particularly with it in a minikeg.

Come to think of it, having the sense to sample a wide range of different beers like that is a big part of the reason I'm homebrewing now, it started me on a quest for new and different flavours. Some were just dreadful and I thought to myself if that's saleable and people actually buy it then surely its not that hard and I can make my own that's better. Not picking a bad beer and trying to emulate it there, that would be silly, rather I thought to myself if I can better that one then I'll be pleased with my efforts.


----------



## DJR (2/8/09)

/// said:


> As a side thread - what do folks think of those 5l kegs. Would you buy a craft beer in them?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack ...
> 
> Scotty



And to get further off topic, if you can source some nice thick 750/800mL bottles from O-I or similar and put some good yeast strains under the beer you would sell a packet to guys on here


----------



## DJR (2/8/09)

I haven't had the minikeg version but reckon Bit is a top drink - nice and hoppy, dry and malty. One of the few "pils" that hasn't been dumbed down. I bought a few six packs with free glasses so i have 5 bitburger glasses as well , which are pretty good quailty pilsner shape glasses.

I reckon it's awesome that we can get decent Pils for the same price as a locally brewed mega - $40 a case for Konig, Bit or Furstenberg. Although i haven't had furstenberg in a while.

I want my Ayinger Pils or Helles though


----------



## jayse (2/8/09)

/// said:


> As a side thread - what do folks think of those 5l kegs. Would you buy a craft beer in them?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack ...
> 
> Scotty



Interesting.
I think there could be a market there, if you arranged to get a beer put into these you would sell all them quickly to just your regular customers I would expect. How well they would keep selling for I am not sure but most microbrewery celler doors would do well with one off limited release beers, you could even try a theme to the beer to open up the market beyond regular customers.




Doogiechap said:


> Probably for a once off novelty thing to share with a mate but not on an ongoing basis. I imagine it would be a challenge getting good distribution for that sort of thing ?



I agree, a lot of people would be the same they would buy one but unless it was really great value and great beer you proberbly wouldn't buy them too regularly. I am not sure if Scotty there is really concerned too much with mass distribution.


----------



## Pollux (2/8/09)

[quote name='Rack'EmUp' post='499829' date='Aug 1 2009, 09:52 PM']Congratulations - your a pisshead. :lol:[/quote]

It took some effort but I got there.....Learnt the had way they can't be resealed.


----------



## rackemup (2/8/09)

glaab said:


> pfbbbbt, 10 hours?, maybe it evapourated :unsure:




lol  , i'm sure you could knock one of those down in a few hours, eh?


----------



## discoloop (2/8/09)

My biggest problem with those mini-kegs is the math. 

$25 mini keg is a pretty good deal. I usually see them for at least $30. At that price they're $6 per litre.

You often see Bitburger for $40 per case, which comes to just over $5/L


----------



## Batz (2/8/09)

Batz


----------



## Zwickel (2/8/09)

for those "beginner" who cannot drink one party keg in one night  there is a draft system driven by CO2, one can keep the keg for many days after first use.

Just for example: http://www.homebrewadventures.com/shopping...ct_Code=PK-TPST


Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/8/09)

Zwickel said:


> for those "beginner" who cannot drink one party keg in one night  there is a draft system driven by CO2, one can keep the keg for many days after first use.
> 
> Just for example: http://www.homebrewadventures.com/shopping...ct_Code=PK-TPST
> 
> ...


Next time I see you we will cut our drinking down to a little 5L keg each ! :icon_cheers: 
Prost GB


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/09)

Isn't there a micro in Northern / Central NSW that does returnable little kegs for the locals.. Port Mac or thereabouts? Warra are you reading this?


----------



## Jez (2/8/09)

Northern Rivers Brewing at Alstonville NSW used to do 9L minikegs I think. They looked like the cornelius-style party keg with a tap added on top.

Jez


----------

